# Betta Ocellata pair for sale



## Wildbetta

I have a young pair of betta ocellata for sale. These guys are just under a year old and eating anything I put in the tank. Their normal diet is live white worms and frozen brine shrimp. These guys get about 4-5 in TL and need at least a 20 gallon long with a completely covered top. 

These guys are a bit small. I had to raise them in a smaller growout while younger since I have had some sickness issues earlier in the year in my larger tanks. They are 2+ in TL and growing.

Price: $20
Shipping: $15 priority or $35 express with the USPS. LAG with express option ONLY.












Thanks!!

TNWildbettas


----------



## Water Pigs USA

These still available ?


----------



## sparkyjoe

Water Pigs USA said:


> These still available ?


The original post is from 2015, and the last forum activity by that user was in 2016, so I don’t think you’ll get a response. Sorry.


----------

